# Suche nach Gästepass



## Tywald (27. Mai 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

habe mich entschlossen, doch mal in Diablo 3 reinzuschnuppern, um mal zu schauen, ob das was für mich ist. Daher nun mein Gesuch an euch.

Hat noch jemand einen Gästepass den er mir zukommen lassen würde ?

Bringe viel Erfahrung in D1 und D2 mit.

Viele Grüße

Tywald


----------



## Tywald (27. Mai 2012)

So ich habe einen. 

Vielen Dank ! :-)


----------

